# Tannins & yellow water



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, so some people here seem to think I've released tannins in my new tank by using drift wood. It's yellow, maybe looking a little better each day. Anyway, it's fully planted and my ph levels are good. If tannins is my only issue, is it safe for fish? I read somewhere that some fish even do better with tannins. Just wanted to make sure before I start slowly stocking.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, Tannins are completely safe for fish. Some fish like angels, killfish, and tetras prefer it. It does lower Ph, but as long as that is in an acceptable range for your fish, there won't be any problem. Good luck!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

See my previous post in your other thread. People pay for black water in some freshwater setups....Amazon fish (Discus, tetras, angels, corys...etc).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Black water is completely awesome. IMO...it even makes the tank look better.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm confused..what is black water? Mine is yellow.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

As stated in the other thread, Black water extract is a product you can buy that is essentially tannins. It makes your water a bit yellow.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay... and while I know some fish benefit from this, why would someone WANT yellow water? You said you thought it looked good. I'm just curious as to why.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Some people want a more "natural" look to their tank. Most lakes, rivers etc are not crystal clear. Black water lowers the pH, helps slimecoat, and makes fish feel more "at home". Some say that it helps in mating/breeding/ and spawning of certain fish. I think it was someone else who said it looked good, and that is personal taste. 

I just lower my pH by other means and don't care about breeding. But I do have a bottle laying around that I use from time to time.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I got one of those purigen bags and well, the directions were pretty poor. I rinsed it off and tossed it in one of my media trays in my Epheim canister filter. Is that right? How long does it take to work?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Since you seem intent on removing the yellow color, Purigen will work, as it contains some carbon as well as other resins, and in your filter canister is fine. Plain carbon will also remove colors, but its gonna be an uphill battle as the wood will keep releasing tannins until there are no more.*


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I just don't like the way it looks. I mean a little wouldn't be a bad idea but water looks like Miller Lite. LOL


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I understand, one mans beautiful, Amazon tea colored water, is another mans. *y2



*


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

i noticed that i like the tea stained water better with a black background. also, i soaked my driftwood for one week before introducing it into the tank. water changes every 24 hours. still a tiny bit of coloration, and using charcoal media. water changes weekly and ill be good soon enough. 2 cents.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

if your driftwoods are small enough, or if you have a big enough pot, you can boil most of the tannins out. i boiled my malaysian woods for like 6 hours, and then soaked them in a tub for another week, and i was still getting tannins out. now that i think about it, that may be the solution to the thread i just posted entitled brown water blues. lol.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well this is the tank in question. Just started on the plants but will be adding more soon. Put some java moss in there today but took this pic before that.

Tell me this doesn't look like lite beer. LOL









Sorry for the poor quality. Took it with my camera phone.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thats some nice driftwood, BIG, the water is gonna be yellow or brown actually until ALL the tannins leach out of that wood. If you want to try to remove that, just use plain carbon that purigen is too expensive for that use. and the regeneration is a pain. buy a media container bag, fill it with carbon, drop it in your filter, when it quits removing color, change the carbon. Let me stress this is not gonna be a quick process, and you would be better served and happier to just soak that wood, out of your tank.*


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Jim, I'm using the Eheim canister filter that really doesn't have media bags. It does have a carbon pad but I don't see that being as effective. Do they sell generic media bags or will any kind really work in my situation?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Yes you can buy media bags, at most good pet stores, the ehiem filter has container buckets in it that will hold a pretty good size bag of carbon, or you can sneak in and cut the foot off your wifes panty hose while she is asleep this works just as well unless you get caught.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes they do, they sell filter bags but also crafts stores sell the bags 10x cheaper and stronger then aquarium bags.


Ill inform more in a few hours, back to work.


----------

